# Roxanne...



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

There was more females in Pixies litter than i thought, 4 female and 3 of them is satin 

Alle 3 satin females is reserved, one of them for my self :mrgreen:

Meet Roxanne which is staying here with me:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

She is soooooooo adorable  :love


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Beautiful! :love1


----------

